# New haps/peacocks. Have a few I.d.?s



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

After some time and debate I finally made an online purchase for my tank. I ordered from one of the site sponsors and can say that I am very pleased with my purchase. With that said my order consisted of an O.lithobates Z-Rock, and two assorted packages of haps and peacocks (4 medium and 10 regular mostly male). I have spent the last two days watching them and trying to figure out what all I have. Some are cut and dry as far as identification, others not so much. Any help here will be appreciated and open for debate/discussion.








C. Rhoadesii








N. Poly stigma








C. Moorii








D. Compressiceps








Sunshine Peacock???








Protomelas???








Aulo. Baenschi???








Bi-color 500 or Kandeenses???








Another Protomelas juvie??? (M/f)








I haven't the slightest clue??? Maybe a juvie Maylandi???

All fish with question marks are the ones I'm having trouble with. I used the list of available fish from the supplier to come to the conclusions I did based on pictures/articles. So what do you guys think? Am I in the ballpark with any of these ?mystery? Fish?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

First, maybe it's just the photo, but I question your ID of the D. compressiceps - doesn't really look like one to me, but I'm not sure what it is.

The one you have labeled as the sunshine peacock may actually be the bi-color 500. The one below that labeled Protomelas I think may be a Copadichromis azureus. The next one I believe is A. baenshi, or just a sunshine peacock. The one below that labeled Bi-color 500 is really a Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango), or Red-fin borleyi.

The last 2 pics aren't really good enough to make out - it could be a Protomelas of some sort in the first one, but who knows? The last one might be a Sciaenochromis fryeri, but that's based on it's shape alone. It also appears to have the begginings of a white blaze, but a better photo will help.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

After looking at the suppliers site I've come to the conclusion that what I thought was d.compressiceps is a Champsochromis of some sort judging by the shape. We definitely agree on A.baenschi.

I do see where you're coming from with the first Protomelas being C.Azureus its close. What is throwing me off is the slight red sheen present on him midbody to the beginning of its tail. The second Protomelas pic (juvie) a friend came by and said he had one before that died before it really grew and it was sold to him as a line-in-a half or something like that. Looked up a pic and sure as the sun rises that's what I had before me. The last pic is a true mystery. He does have a blaze starting but it appears yellow/gold not white. I just referred back to suppliers site as to what juvie would appear that dark.

The sunshine?? If that's what it is. I came to that conclusion due to there not being any blue present underneath the yellow. The jury is still out folks!!!.

At what point will I start to see change in the one I think is a bi-color 500??


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The first three look correct,
Pic 4 - doesn't look like D. compressiceps unless it's a really really bad picture
Pic 5 - looks like a "eureka peacock"
pic 6 - looks like Copaichromis azeures
pic 7 - another "eureka peacock"
pic 8 - Copadichromis borleyi
pic 9 - could be protomelas, need better picture and time
pic 10 - no idea, looks freyeri-ish does not look like A. maylandia to me


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> The first three look correct,
> Pic 4 - doesn't look like D. compressiceps unless it's a really really bad picture
> Pic 5 - looks like a "eureka peacock"
> pic 6 - looks like Copaichromis azeures
> ...


I agree with Lilscoots. #4 looks a little like a Caeruleus maybe? A better pic might help.

#8 the Borleyi is starting to get male coloration, that is what the red on the side of the body is. eventually the whole side of his body will turn red.

I didn't see anything that looked like a bi-color or a sunshine peacock


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

When I get home I will see if I can get a few better pics. I'm using my droid right now as it seems the fiance lost the camera. All in all I'm just excited to see my fish and know what they are.

What is the "typical" temperament of the borleyi???


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

JohnnyJohanni1 said:


> When I get home I will see if I can get a few better pics. I'm using my droid right now as it seems the fiance lost the camera. All in all I'm just excited to see my fish and know what they are.
> 
> What is the "typical" temperament of the borleyi???


They are some nice fish. Congratulations.

Hopefully that isn't a caeruleus as they get to 18". Unless you have a giant tank? 

My Borleyi is the biggest in my tank at 6". He is a gentle giant and has some nice colors. I have read similar posts stating the same.


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

Any possibility that the fish in pic 4 could be a Victorian? The head just doesn't seem like a Champ or D. compressiceps in my opinion.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Frigid Blue said:


> Any possibility that the fish in pic 4 could be a Victorian? The head just doesn't seem like a Champ or D. compressiceps in my opinion.


I don't think so. I spoke with Mr. Estes before the order and he assured me that everything would come from Malawi. He was correct about when my package would arrive at my door to within five minutes exactly. I take his word on that. I'm charging my battery to the cyber shot so I should have so better pics. Not the best I know. If he is a champsochromis, @ 18" full grown will my 125 be good enough?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

JohnnyJohanni1 said:


> Frigid Blue said:
> 
> 
> > Any possibility that the fish in pic 4 could be a Victorian? The head just doesn't seem like a Champ or D. compressiceps in my opinion.
> ...


Nope. For a fish that large, you should have at least an 8' long tank...


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

#9








#








#5








O.Lithobates


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

In these new pics I have the following comments.

#9 - not certain but appears to maybe be a juvenile Protomelas, maybe a Spilonotus variety? the body markings are a little hard to see. Most, not all, Protomelas usually have the horizontal line in the middle of the body, and this line appears to be a little broken, but don't appear to be distinct spots either? How big is this fish? It appears pretty small. If it is a Protomelas it should grow pretty quick and maybe then we can ID a little better.

#4 has me a little perplexed. Definitley not a D. Comp. Still looks like a Caeruleus to me, but the coloring looks a little different. They usually have a diagonal line on them, but this one appears to have some coloring already, so maybe the line is not visible? How big is this fish? Does it sometimes show a diagonal line from the tail up to right behind the head?

#5 I still think this is a Jacobfreibergi peacock either eureka red or otter point (basically same thing almost...). Why do you thinnk it might be a sunshine? The picture looks like the coloring is orangish. If the coloring is actually more yellow, maybe it is a Lemon Jake?

Last pic looks like a Lithobates but it is very blurry


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

testeve said:


> In these new pics I have the following comments.
> 
> #9 - not certain but appears to maybe be a juvenile Protomelas, maybe a Spilonotus variety? the body markings are a little hard to see. Most, not all, Protomelas usually have the horizontal line in the middle of the body, and this line appears to be a little broken, but don't appear to be distinct spots either? How big is this fish? It appears pretty small. If it is a Protomelas it should grow pretty quick and maybe then we can ID a little better.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the blurry pics, still using my phone BC I'm getting an error msg on my cyber shot.








Here's a blurry pic of the jacobfreibergi I was sent and was assured that know fish was sent twice. The reason I'm thinking sunshine is there appears to be no other colors present except the yellow and almost an olive drab/brown underneath it. And based on the listings at bluegrass he fits the description.

#4 I believe is really a caeruleus. He is about 1.25" but when I first released him in the tank he was a pale gray with a dark line going from gill to tail. By the next day I thought I had lost a fish or miscounted and had an extra BC he looked completely different.

#9 is about 1.5" and starting to show flashes of an almost turquoise/ aqua blue only on the face. The body is mainly silver at first glance and some yellow can be seen on the underside depending on how the light hits him.

My O.Lithobates is the largest of the bunch at about 3.25". I made sure to tell them to send the largest in stock as I have heard they can be timid and I didn't want my 5" venustus to push him around. And its funny BC the venustus has taken on the role of guardian of the tank. Any scuffles and he comes up along side one of the culprits and "guides" him away from the other. Almost like an fighter plane escorting a misguided jumbo jet out of its airspace. Cool to watch


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#4 isn't even a Malawi cichlid, it's Victorian... have no clue on the name. No way it is Champsochromis

Both of those Aulonocara are some sort of Jacobfreibergi. Not a "Sunshine" or a Maleri type, or a Baenschi type. The face and finnage do not match Sunshine.

I agree that #9 is Protomelas type Spilonatus-ish.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

JohnnyJohanni1 said:


> Frigid Blue said:
> 
> 
> > Any possibility that the fish in pic 4 could be a Victorian? The head just doesn't seem like a Champ or D. compressiceps in my opinion.
> ...


It sounds like you've got a lot of confidence in the seller. Is there any way that you could just email him the pics of the fish still in question and ask him to ID them for you? I don't think he would have a problem doing that, especially if he's confident about the fish he's selling...


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol. As brilliant of an idea that is, I can't get a clear picture to post on here, I doubt he would be able to make one out. But that is a very interesting suggestion that hadn't crossed my mind. And he is a very nice individual. What's the harm in trying I guess??

When its all said and done it all goes back to my pure excitement. Since getting back into the hobby in march, I have gone crazy trying to find out as much information as I can. One of my many gift/curses. Eventually they will grow out to where I will definitely understand and know what species they are (fingers crossed) but the joy and "fantasy" of thinking about my aquabuddies as adults is entertaining.

I thoroughly enjoy coming on this site knowing that there is a "community" of individuals who share in my obsession as my fiancé calls it. With there growth will come mine.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

JohnnyJohanni1 said:


> Lol. As brilliant of an idea that is, I can't get a clear picture to post on here, I doubt he would be able to make one out. But that is a very interesting suggestion that hadn't crossed my mind. And he is a very nice individual. What's the harm in trying I guess??
> 
> When its all said and done it all goes back to my pure excitement. Since getting back into the hobby in march, I have gone crazy trying to find out as much information as I can. One of my many gift/curses. Eventually they will grow out to where I will definitely understand and know what species they are (fingers crossed) but the joy and "fantasy" of thinking about my aquabuddies as adults is entertaining.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy coming on this site knowing that there is a "community" of individuals who share in my obsession as my fiancé calls it. With there growth will come mine.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Your victorian looks like a Lipochromis sp. "matumbi hunter". Does it ever show a horizontal stripe?


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chester B said:


> Your victorian looks like a Lipochromis sp. "matumbi hunter". Does it ever show a horizontal stripe?


Its does have a horizontal stripe at times. After looking at photos it does look more like the lipochromis than the champsochromis. But it is not a species sold by supplier so if it is, not sure how it got in the mix. Nice find.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Also does #8 appear to be female or is it too early to tell???


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

JohnnyJohanni1 said:


> Also does #8 appear to be female or is it too early to tell???


You're Talking About The Borleyi? It Actually Looks Like It Might Be Male - The Red/Orange Coming In On It's Sides Indicates Male, As Females Stay Blue With Yellow Fins.


----------

